# something hanging from my betta



## kjs (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you seen this with your betta? My fish excretes (I think that is what it is) and it hangs like a string with a clump at the bottom. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If it's white and stringy-then yes.
If it is a brownish color, then that is just normal betta feces.


----------



## kjs (Oct 31, 2008)

*I would say yes, it is white and stringy*

I think I would say white and kind of a curly string with a clump at the bottom some times - what is that?


----------



## kjs (Oct 31, 2008)

*internal bacterial infection or parasite?*

Seems this might be an internal parasite??? Fishy lives alone, no live food given, how would this happen?:shock:


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, parasites can establish themselves in dirty water. I just had to treat my "rescue guppy tank" for internal parasites that established themselves when the water was putrid. How long have you had the fish and what is you tank size/water change schedule? I recommend parasite clear by Jungle Labs for internal parasites.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Could it be a tapeworm? (yuck!)


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> Could it be a tapeworm? (yuck!)


I would highly doubt it if it is curly and stringy. That is exactly what my infected fishs' poops looked like. The morning after I used the parasite clear they all had big brown poops coming off them :-D. So, yeah that is what I recommend.


----------



## kjs (Oct 31, 2008)

*How to dose for Parasite Clear in a small tank?*

I change the water quite frequently. Usually change at least once per week and often more frequently - so no dirty water here. I looked at the Jungle Parasite clear tabs ..... my fishy is in a one gallon tank, so how do I dose with a smaller tank. It gives directions for a 10 gallon tank? He continues to be doing better using the Betta Revive but just when I think he is better the white stringy comes back!


----------



## kjs (Oct 31, 2008)

*how to dose for Jungle Parasite Clear in a small tank*

Kim - how did you dose for Parasite Clear? I cut the tab in 1/2 and than 1/4 and than 1/8 (which should be right for 1 1.4 gallons of water). Ten gallons - 1 Tab. 1/2 tab for 5 gallons - 1/4 tab for 2.5 gallons - 1/8 tab for 1.25 gallons. Does that seem right for you. My Betta is in a 1 gallon tank.


----------

